# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  ایجاد PDF با PHP

## mohammad.cs

*با سلام 
من خودم خیلی دنبال ساخت PDF با زبان PHP گشتم تا اینکه امروز این کتابخانه ای که برای PHP ساخته شده است تا با آن PDF بسازیم را یافتم؛امیدوارم که مورد استفاده واقع شود.
موفق باشید

**logo.gif
*

----------


## mohammad.cs

نمیدانم که چطوری باید اطلاعات در پایگاه داده خواند و درون پی دی اف ریخت؟؟؟ :متفکر:

----------


## reza10wert

> نمیدانم که چطوری باید اطلاعات در پایگاه داده خواند و درون پی دی اف ریخت؟؟؟


این سوال بنده هم هست

----------


## pepsiphone

اینجا آموزش خوب داده
آموزش ساخت pdf فارسی با php

----------

